# Grand Champion at first show of the season!



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Last night was the first show of our circuit and I am so happy to say it was a sucess. My wether was Grand Champion market goat! This is my first grand ever and I was so happy... Actually I still am .


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That's wonderful! You must be SO proud. :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!! You must be so proud!!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Way to Gooooo.
:leap:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :leap: congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go!! What did the judge say??


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm very proud of him!

Nancy D, the judge said he was the most complete wether at the show. He said he was heavy and expressive muscled and had the structure and style to go with it. His main problem with him was that he wanted him to come out of the top of his shoulders squarer which I agree with


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Great job Dani!! Did they let you brace while you were in the show ring with him?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, this judge was very pro bracing. Most of our shows are ok with bracing as long as their feet stay on the ground.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!! That is just super awesome I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Our fairs don't allow bracing. I was just curious whether you could do that or not. Congrats again!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Ha. Nice!
What a chunk! Did you breed him, Dani?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome boy!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Ha. Nice!
> What a chunk! Did you breed him, Dani?


No, we purchased him and another wether from a farm in Virginia. I wish I could take credit for it though


----------

